# The bigguns are heating up! 3 over 21" on Labor Day.



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

4 of my spots all got hot last week. The best was Monday i took out 2 friends who didn't even have any equipment and put them both on their New personal best bass or fish period for that matter. We all got a Fish Ohio bass ranging from 21"-21.50" but the shortest was over a lb heavier than the others. 

I assumed with the low pressure they'd be out chasing lures like spinners and cranks but no. They were all deep and tight in the middle of trees. We had to use black/jigs with trailers to get to them vertically. One did come on a purple power worm with a home made white stripe i like to add to purple worms. 

We caught over 25 bass and some big gills by accident. Most on 3/16oz Bitsy Bugs with black trailer. Some on worms and small spinners. At dusk they were killing the black buzzbaits in the thick pads. 1 guy landed 5 that way in the final 20 mins around dark.

With cool temps on the horizon imo the fall bite has started and they have their feed bags on. Im planning on redoubling my efforts to end the season strong the next few months.

Fish were caught at a central Ohio camp around 12 acres. Didn't post pic of my FO because Im not wearing a shirt and Im trying to keep OGF beautiful.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

That's great! My son caught his first bass this past Sunday. I have a pic but I'm not sure how to post from my IPhone. It's kind of exciting to watch someone at h their first decent size fish ever. My son was so pumped his knee was shaking.


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

Keep it beautiful hahaha! I too found a pattern quick in 2-5fow and nailed a bunch of nice fish 18-20" nothing big but I'll take 15 of them over one 5lb+


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

